

Considering the Future of Copyleft: How Will the Next Generation Perceive GPL? - pjmlp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ItFjEG3LaA

======
DominikD
He lost me around 25% in. From "hey, this is my belief system and this is why
I believe things" he got to "fear X, Y and Z, dystopia is coming!" One of the
problems he mentioned WRT compilers (proprietary, closed source addons to
LLVM) would have happened later or fewer in numbers if RMS weren't stubborn
about exporting AST from gcc. He also mentions defending GPL and fighting GPL-
breakers. Being part of FSF he surely remembers "repurposing" code from
OpenBSD without proper attribution. Cases like these were many in his
presentation and it pains me when I see FUD like this. :/ Still entertaining
watch though. Which, I guess, adds insult to injury: it could have been so
much better.

